# Anavar Info



## CheekyMonkeyyou

Hi all,

My apologise if this is in the wrong section...

I`am just looking for some advice on using Anavar and trying to work out a diet, routine etc. My aim is to lose fat..whilst adding lean muscle..I really do not want to add size.

I have been lifting for around 4 years, but the bulk of my exercise is martial arts..I go thai boxing, grappling and wrestling 3 x per week for 2 hours at a time and then lifting on the days that I`am not training. However, I have found that no matter how many different routines I try, I just cannot shift the excess fat. I have been recommended Anavar as something that may help. My apologise if I sound like a peanut writing this..but I have never taken any steroids before..so its all completely new to me.

So basically, I`am looking for some general advice and answers to some questions...I`am glad of any advice people can offer...

My Stats are.

13.5 stone (189 Pounds)

5 ft 8 tall

26 years old

Height: 5ft7

Weight: 189lbs

Waist:36inches

Neck: 15 inches

Body Mass Index: 29.7 kg/m2

Waist-to-Height ratio: 0.54

Percent Body Fat: 22.4%

Lean Body Mass: 146.6 lb

How long does it take to complete a cycle of anavar?

Should anything be taken after completion of a cycle?

Should any other supplments be taken during the cycle?

Should I take creatine during the cycle? (Always found it to retain alot of water? what if I dont take creatine?

How many calories should I be consuming each day, with the aim of losing fat/gaining lean muscle?

What protein/carbs/fat ratio should I be aiming for?

What sort of routines should I be doing? i.e. how many days, how much cardio, rest periods etc.

What is a good price when purchasing anavar? I have a source, but would be good to know prices?

Do you have to have any kinds of testing done for toxidity or the like?

Is there any other advice anyone can offer?


----------



## 18351

Hi mate this is a post I found on another forum, its pretty helpful - this is not my post, just forwarding it! (it's quite long sorry!)

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

Cycle #1

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12

Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle

The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of omega fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of tim


----------



## 18351

I'v just started a course of anavar this week, after a lot of research I decided on:

Prochem labs Anavar, 50mg per day (1 tablet) for three weeks then up the dosage to 100mg per day for the final 3 weeks (2 tablets per day)

I'm taking it with milk thistle (for liver protection - many people say you dont need this but i'm using it just to be on the safe side) and also flaxseed oil to help cholestrol levels.

Im also taking 5mg or creatine with each protein shake (one in the morning, one after training)

and for PCT im doing nolva at 40/20/20/20

Hope this helps - pretty quick post as i'm in a rush, this is my first cycle, iv done a lot of research and decided on the above, but i'm tryin to be extra cautious so other peoples opinions may differ!


----------



## G-man99

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/61485-low-dose-anavar-only-results.html

Look in here


----------



## 18351

ruaidhri said:


> General consensus is that this stuff does fvck all, waste of money


lol cheers! Well like I said, im being cautious (thats just generally how i am anyway!), its my first cycle, better safe than sorry!


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

How long after finishing a cycle do you keep up the PCT?

Do you have to do a certain amount of cycles for it to be effective?

How long do you leave between finishing and starting another cycle?


----------



## 18351

There are mixed opinions on PCT but from what I can gather most do 4 weeks, im doing nolva at 40/20/20/20 i.e. 40mg per day for first week 20mg per day for weeks 2-4.

One cycle should be enough to notice results as long as you train hard and diet well, obviously the more cycles you do, the better you will look / gain / grow etc (in theory)

Not sure how long to leave between cycles but for me, cycle length is a total of 10 weeks including PCT, I would probably wait 8 weeks before considering another cycle, however some of the guys on here seem to be on gear all year round! - Probably better to wait for more opinions on this


----------



## yoohoo1

ruaidhri said:


> General consensus is that this stuff does fvck all, waste of money


I have done some reading on anavar and have'nt come to this conclusion. Some very experienced members love the stuff in high doses. I am yet to try a proper anavar cycle, but plan to in a few weeks.


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

Jeevesy said:


> There are mixed opinions on PCT but from what I can gather most do 4 weeks, im doing nolva at 40/20/20/20 i.e. 40mg per day for first week 20mg per day for weeks 2-4.
> 
> One cycle should be enough to notice results as long as you train hard and diet well, obviously the more cycles you do, the better you will look / gain / grow etc (in theory)
> 
> Not sure how long to leave between cycles but for me, cycle length is a total of 10 weeks including PCT, I would probably wait 8 weeks before considering another cycle, however some of the guys on here seem to be on gear all year round! - Probably better to wait for more opinions on this


Cheers mate...Im pretty convinced by it now...


----------



## 18351

CheekyMonkeyyou said:


> Cheers mate...Im pretty convinced by it now...


No worries, hopefully some of what I have put will help, like I sed, it's my first cycle too so I am no expert but obviously iv done the research so can pass some of my findings on!

Let me know how you get on with it! You should post up some before & after pics!


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

I will do mate...its gonna be a while before I get onto it...Iv got a couple of holidays coming up, so no point starting now and then having to stop etc...gonna get everything bob on like... :thumb:

Keep us up to date with how you get on...hopefully by the time Im getting started you will be able to help me haha


----------



## Guest

> General consensus is that this stuff does fvck all, waste of money


So you have never tried it and listen to others ???

Its great for strength- two weeks in i was squatting my pervious 3 rep max for 10 easy


----------



## engllishboy

romper stomper said:


> So you have never tried it and listen to others ???
> 
> Its great for strength- two weeks in i was squatting my pervious 3 rep max for 10 easy


Took me a while to realise it too. Look at his post, specificlly the quote, super specifically, the bit in bold  He was on about Milk Thistle being sh!t, not Var


----------



## big_nige

good post!!!!


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

Cheers for the info guys:thumb:


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

Its been suggested to me that i should lose some bf b4 touchin var?something to do with fat and estrogen. Does ne1 think this would be a problem?


----------



## stevo99

var doesnt aromatize so the estrogen issue isnt there


----------



## CheekyMonkeyyou

I thought that myself...cheers for the info


----------



## wally70

Thank you for your post. It has helped me tremendously. I was wondering if you could suggest an oral instead of test-prop on your third cycle. I was thinking about taking Winstrol instead of test-p. What do you recommend?


----------



## romper stomper

Anavar is a great drug - one if not the safest with the least side affects - as much toxicity as having a few drinks - lots of info posted from other sites well the dosage 40- 50 per day is under what I would recommend - 80 in spit morning evening doses.



> It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .


A little over the top - var is as toxic as a few whiskeys a day

Var will make you very strong so I usually do some strength routines before taking get the body used to heavier weights as if you have good var and a good program your strength will increase dramatically. You will put on weight but these will be dry lean gains not water bloat.


----------



## carrerarich

romper stomper said:


> Anavar is a great drug - one if not the safest with the least side affects - as much toxicity as having a few drinks - lots of info posted from other sites well the dosage 40- 50 per day is under what I would recommend - 80 in spit morning evening doses.
> 
> A little over the top - var is as toxic as a few whiskeys a day
> 
> Var will make you very strong so I usually do some strength routines before taking get the body used to heavier weights as if you have good var and a good program your strength will increase dramatically. You will put on weight but these will be dry lean gains not water bloat.


Are we talking ugl or pharma grade dosage?


----------



## romper stomper

> Are we talking ugl or pharma grade dosage


?

I have only ever used ugl so can only comment on that - perhaps a little less on Pharma grade


----------

